# question on new underlayment product???



## davinci (Dec 26, 2007)

any of you guys have any insight on some new underlayment product? it might be blue or gray. instead of 15lb felt. any idea what it is ,who makes it,and how expensive it is?
thanks guys


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

feltex...it's gray with black lettering

Costs us about $110/10sq roll. A little more than good 30 pound but I think it's worth it.

Also nice in that you are only carrying one light roll instead of packing five rolls.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

With exception of I&W all underlayment becomes worthless after you put a nail though it if you ask me.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

J-Peffer said:


> With exception of I&W all underlayment becomes worthless after you put a nail though it if you ask me.


Why is that? It's doing exactly what it was intended to do, separate the roofing from the deck. Or are you saying you depend on your underlayment to keep the weather out?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Best synthetic underlayment is Titanium

http://www.interwrap.com/titanium/


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

So if you tar papperd a roof and put nails through it "to hold it down" and it rained like hell it would leak ? not on my roofs. That logic assinine. Felt is the roofs last layer of defence against wind driven rain amoung other things. Those who do not use it are hacks .


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

We use Roofguard, it's a 5' wide roll, easy to work with, that 10sq's at about $140.00 a roll. It's also a lot better to walk on for tearing.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

RooferJim said:


> So if you tar papperd a roof and put nails through it "to hold it down" and it rained like hell it would leak ? not on my roofs. That logic assinine. Felt is the roofs last layer of defence against wind driven rain amoung other things. Those who do not use it are hacks .


I agree. That is why the felt used on my roofs are Certainteed Roofer Sellect. I can buy the cheap felt for $12 a roll but opt to buy the good fiberglass felt for $23 a roll. So far it's held up with no blow offs to two 60 mph winds. The houses around it lost shingles but no felt was lost.

Laid the synthetic felt once and didn't like it, too slippery. That was five years ago things may have changed since then.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

I also like Roofer Select by certainteed very much. For the record I tried the synthetic felts and did not like them at all, so we went back to felt. Why reinvent the wheel ?? Oh Yeah more $$ thats why LOL. Im sticking with felt.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You may want to check out the HO's ins. policy and power co. Here, we get discounts for GIWS, poly's, radient barriers, etc. Also with oil headed for $200 a barrel that old felt isn't going to be cheaper for much longer.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Dougger, I was the same way with synthetics when they first came out. Then last year I tried out titanium and feltex and really like them both. (titanium is good but feltex is cheaper.) 

The feltex actually has a rubbery surface and actually grips pretty good when wet. And it holds up amazingly well in any weather.

Since IKO shut down their felt operations we have total crap options for felt around here now. That is about the only reason I've pretty much switched to feltex. Our choices pretty much are fields and american saturated and, honestly, I may as well use cardboard or newspaper if I'm gonna use that crap.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The only downside to the fiberglass felt is in the Summer it an make your arms itch. You get used to it after a while but the ride home from work can sure stink!!!

When I was a boy working for my father I remember sticking my arms out the window after felting all day with the fiberglass felt. Some days we would dry in 3-4 new roofs. He would roll out the rolls and put in a few tacks and my job was the hit the missing spots which was 99% of the roof! On the 95 degree humid days it was the hardest roofing IMO.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

Of course I use felt paper on my roofs. Felt paper was orginally made simply as a temporary weatherazation product to dry in the roof. 

If you want to rely in a 2nd barrier, you need to I&W the entire roof (like I suggest to my customers).

Even using felt, you are suppose to do a row of I&W down the eaves to protect against wind driven rain, felt paper won't protect against that.

Drying in, nailing it at the seems, not enough water will get though. Start popping 312 holes in each squre (when you shingle) and water is going to follow those nails though the roof decking if it gets past the shingles.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I put Winterguard on my house and detached garage but have only done that on one other roof. 

Feel bad for the guys who has to tear off my house and garage!!!


----------



## Roofsafe (Apr 16, 2008)

I use the Feltex on all my roofs, used to use Titanium but when I walked on a 12/12 wet with Feltex in place it swayed me from the Titanium. High wind doesn't effect it either, just like anything else, you have to fasten it down right.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't rely on felt to walk on either unless I'm working on a 7:12 or lower. Anything that needs jacks is felt up 2 rows, shingled, jacked, then I start over off the new jacks.

I do the same on the cedar shake jobs that need sheeting. Sheet 2 rows, felt, shingle, jack the next set and keep going up.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

exactly what roofsafe said. Feltex has a rubbery surface and actually decent traction when wet. I've had it bare on three roofs pretty much this entire looooong hard winter this year and the only thing I noticed is the surface did take a beating and was not as rubbery as when new, but it all held up with absolutely no problems.


----------



## Roofsafe (Apr 16, 2008)

I found it's easier to clean snow off a roof with Feltex then when it warms up to thaw everything out you can walk on it. Another thing I like about it is, its clean to work on, same as the Titanium. I like the Titanium in the summer because it's cooler, untill you get dark shingles on it. But I prefer Feltex on anything over a 6/12, having only 30% use of my dominant arm I like all the traction I can get.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

GaF Deck Armor looks promising. Anybody tried it? $186. a rl. here.


----------

